# SKC = mud bath?



## kimpossible (Aug 12, 2008)

Does anyone on here live in the edinburgh area or even drives or works in the area? Is it raining heavily there? It's been pretty bad in where I live ( about half way between glasgow and edinburgh) for the past few days and glasgow has been horendous, so I was wondering what edinburgh is like.

Anyone know when they put up the marquees for the rings and benches? If they're not up by now and it has been raining there like it has been here then SKC could just be a mud bath! They'll just put the marquees over the sodden ground and it won't get a chance to dry out. I dread to think what it's going to be like come Sunday after the rings have been used on the saturday and my girl is a pure white lhasa so her coat will soak up the mud - urgh!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

I am roughly in your area I think. I am unsure what the weather has been like on the East side, but will have been like here I think. The Tents should be up by now and hopefully the rings will be okay, but surrounding area will be rather muddy


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

I am so glad we don't show our Newfies anymore, the stress of trying to keep them clean in this weather!!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Well are you back yet? Was it a mud bath? How did you all do?

Come on we need to know


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

hi am back got a 1st in PGB the weather was lovely while we were there camping


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Back as well. 4th in PGB due to overheard conversation at the Welsh show but hey another day My breed was supposed to be in after the Peke's but Peke judge was not well and replacement judge was still doing Standard Poodles SO we were changed to outside ring Was bright and dry but very windy for poor Cresteds naked butts


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi - we're back too - Baggio came second in Open Dog but was called back in the challenge and got reserve dog, Calli won Open Bitch but was beaten in the challenge - and Neo (the little star!) got Best Puppy Dog! Thoroughly enjoyed the show and the weather, and it was great to meet Clueless, who spotted Calli and asked if I was from this forum - I could never remain anonymous walking round with the bergies even if I wanted! 

But .......... when we got back to our bench some b-----d had stolen our grooming table/trolley on wheels  and so the Show Manager arranged for our car to be escorted inside the showground so that we could load everything up instead of me and Emma making a dozen trips to the car park and back. Took the shine off the day a bit


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

As you said I spotted the dogfelt a pratt asking if you were on Petforum, but soo glad I did. It was lovely meeting you, your daughter and lovely dogs. What a bummer, I cannot believe someone would steal your trolley  I hope the bloody wheels fall off it Barstewards that they are


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

spellweaver said:


> Hi - we're back too - Baggio came second in Open Dog but was called back in the challenge and got reserve dog, Calli won Open Bitch but was beaten in the challenge - and Neo (the little star!) got Best Puppy Dog! Thoroughly enjoyed the show and the weather, and it was great to meet Clueless, who spotted Calli and asked if I was from this forum - I could never remain anonymous walking round with the bergies even if I wanted!
> 
> But .......... when we got back to our bench some b-----d had stolen our grooming table/trolley on wheels  and so the Show Manager arranged for our car to be escorted inside the showground so that we could load everything up instead of me and Emma making a dozen trips to the car park and back. Took the shine off the day a bit


Val sorry hear about your trolley , and well done with the bergies and Neo was wonderful did you get him a rosette ?


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

But .......... when we got back to our bench some b-----d had stolen our grooming table/trolley on wheels  and so the Show Manager arranged for our car to be escorted inside the showground so that we could load everything up instead of me and Emma making a dozen trips to the car park and back. Took the shine off the day a bit[/QUOTE]

what a shower of b*******.sorry to hear that you lost your grooming trolly...

we were also there and loki got 1st in jd and then got best pup in breed..so not a bad day for loki...


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

leoti said:


> Val sorry hear about your trolley , and well done with the bergies and Neo was wonderful did you get him a rosette ?


Yeah - felt sorry for Sharon and Pat (his owners) that the show didn't give rosettes out, and yours looked so good that we went and got one too! There wasn't even a rosette for best puppy - the judge told Emma and the other bloke that he was sorry, but all the winner would get was a handshake! 

I couldn't believe - still can't believe - that someone would actually steal the grooming table - it has got to be someone who was benched near us and knew we had taken the dogs and so were not likely to be back for a while. Both Emma and I kept looking at the place where it was supposed to be as if we expected it to miraculously reappear!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

clueless said:


> As you said I spotted the dogfelt a pratt asking if you were on Petforum, but soo glad I did. It was lovely meeting you, your daughter and lovely dogs. What a bummer, I cannot believe someone would steal your trolley  I hope the bloody wheels fall off it Barstewards that they are


Glad you did say hello! Re the table, I'm going to write to both dog papers to thank the SKC management for their help - don't know if they'll publish the letter but I'm also going to give a description of the table - it's a very old-fashioned, large, heavy, cumbersome thing with some distinctive markings, a dip in the middle and a rubber missing off one side of its handle - in the hope that whoever stole it won't be able to use it for shows in case people recognise it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

ridgeback05 said:


> But .......... when we got back to our bench some b-----d had stolen our grooming table/trolley on wheels  and so the Show Manager arranged for our car to be escorted inside the showground so that we could load everything up instead of me and Emma making a dozen trips to the car park and back. Took the shine off the day a bit


what a shower of b*******.sorry to hear that you lost your grooming trolly...

we were also there and loki got 1st in jd and then got best pup in breed..so not a bad day for loki...[/QUOTE]

Well done to you and Loki!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

clueless said:


> It was lovely meeting you, your daughter and lovely dogs.


You've gained a daughter again Val, at least I'm not your hubby and your daughters boyfriend this time! 

Well done to the dogs! Emma must have been running about like a loon all day! Jayjay said to tell you that he's proud of his brother! 

Cant believe about the table, what sort of a loser would steal a table ffs!?!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> You've gained a daughter again Val, at least I'm not your hubby and your daughters boyfriend this time!
> 
> Well done to the dogs! Emma must have been running about like a loon all day! Jayjay said to tell you that he's proud of his brother!
> 
> Cant believe about the table, what sort of a loser would steal a table ffs!?!


It's amazing how many people think Emma is my daughter - it's quite flattering really! Except for the time when the man in the fish-shop thought I was her *grandmother*  - but we won't go into that!

Poor Emma missed her handling classes - the JHA handling was on while she was actually in the ring with Neo, and then she did her bit in the YKC handling, raced back to take Neo into the challenge, then raced back to the YKC ring only to find they hadn't waited for her! 

Tell Jayjay thankyou for his message (puts on wide-eyed innocent look) and that he could be doing just the same as his brother if his daddy would let us take him to the shows ..........:


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> You've gained a daughter again Val, at least I'm not your hubby and your daughters boyfriend this time!
> 
> Well done to the dogs! Emma must have been running about like a loon all day! Jayjay said to tell you that he's proud of his brother!
> 
> Cant believe about the table, what sort of a loser would steal a table ffs!?!


OOPS Ithought it was her daughter Oh Well my ice cream was going to ma head Just think then if you had been there with Jayjay I would have met the future son-in-law

SORRY VAL


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

spellweaver said:


> Tell Jayjay thankyou for his message (puts on wide-eyed innocent look) and that he could be doing just the same as his brother if his daddy would let us take him to the shows ..........:


yes Alan then you could have met Leoti and i could have said hello to JayJay


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

clueless said:


> Just think then if you had been there with Jayjay I would have met the future son-in-law


Nephew-in-law you mean?


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Nephew-in-law you mean?


Haha I still got it wrongBloomin Clueless me


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

clueless said:


> OOPS Ithought it was her daughter Oh Well my ice cream was going to ma head Just think then if you had been there with Jayjay I would have met the future son-in-law
> 
> SORRY VAL


No need to be sorry Clueless - I have to admit that I actually quite like it when people think she's my daughter  . I've never been able to have kids and I'm so proud of Emma and all her achievements (and Sarah, her sister, too!) Until they both got boyfriends they used to spend every weekend and every school holiday with us cos their mother isn't fond of animals and wouldn't let them have any, so over the years lots and lots of people have assumed that they're our kids.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> No need to be sorry Clueless - I have to admit that I actually quite like it when people think she's my daughter  . I've never been able to have kids and I'm so proud of Emma and all her achievements (and Sarah, her sister, too!) Until they both got boyfriends they used to spend every weekend and every school holiday with us cos their mother isn't fond of animals and wouldn't let them have any, so over the years lots and lots of people have assumed that they're our kids.


Aaaw thats a shame Val, although your niece is a credit to youlovely girl.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

clueless said:


> Aaaw thats a shame Val, although your niece is a credit to youlovely girl.


Thankyou!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Well done on all wins etc.....sorry to hear about your trolley Val - Its funny what people will pinch - my friend had her vetbed pinched at an open show a few months ago - we had left it on the floor infront of the chairs we were sitting at and just nipped out for a crafty ciggie - came back and it had gone...although me and another friend did roll around laughing watching our other friend bust a gut about it VERY loudly at Newark and Notts 
Never mind I hope the wheels fall off the minute they try to use it


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Well done everyone. 

I can't believe the b******s nicked you trolley didn't anyone near your benches see them taking it or was everyone by the ring like they are in whippets?

We don't go to the shows up in Scotland we did the hound association of Scotland a few years ago but it is too long a day to leave the others at home alone. But one of my pups has gone to live in Cumbria and they have offered to put me up over night if we wanted to go up to the shows and my son would stay at home and look after my other dogs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Well done on all wins etc.....sorry to hear about your trolley Val - Its funny what people will pinch - my friend had her vetbed pinched at an open show a few months ago - we had left it on the floor infront of the chairs we were sitting at and just nipped out for a crafty ciggie - came back and it had gone...although me and another friend did roll around laughing watching our other friend bust a gut about it VERY loudly at Newark and Notts
> Never mind I hope the wheels fall off the minute they try to use it


Thanks Debbie - pmsl about your friend at Newark and Notts - mainly because I just *know* that from now on I'm going to be peering suspiciously at every trolley at every show!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

Freyja said:


> Well done everyone.
> 
> I can't believe the b******s nicked you trolley didn't anyone near your benches see them taking it or was everyone by the ring like they are in whippets?
> 
> We don't go to the shows up in Scotland we did the hound association of Scotland a few years ago but it is too long a day to leave the others at home alone. But one of my pups has gone to live in Cumbria and they have offered to put me up over night if we wanted to go up to the shows and my son would stay at home and look after my other dogs.


Hi Freya - no, no-one saw anything. It was quite late on in the afternoon and most of them had either packed up and gone or were doing what we were doing - ie exercising the dogs and walking around the trade stands. I'm just glad that they didn't steal anything else - fortunately we had our dogs and our handbags with us (the most important things!) but all the rest of the show equipment, Emma's show suit and our coats were all left there.


----------

